# Anyone use hockey/roller hockey padded shirt as upper body armor?



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I wear the G-form compression shirt, i bought it for shoulder protection and it has not failed me yet when i get myself into tight tree runs and use my shoulder to bounce of trees:laugh:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I got the new Demon d3o version 2 jacket this season.
Like you, I wanted front protection as well as shoulder/elbow/back.
I was using the POC jacket and it has great protection but was somewhat heavy.
I'm very happy with this piece. Lighter than the POC, but with lots of protection.
Just be sure to order it with the chest pad insert.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> I got the new Demon d3o version 2 jacket this season.
> Like you, I wanted front protection as well as shoulder/elbow/back.
> I was using the POC jacket and it has great protection but was somewhat heavy.
> I'm very happy with this piece. Lighter than the POC, but with lots of protection.
> Just be sure to order it with the chest pad insert.


Does the newer jacket cover the ribs completely (front and the sides under arm)? The old version only really cover the front and little bit on the side.

thx


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> Does the newer jacket cover the ribs completely (front and the sides under arm)? The old version only really cover the front and little bit on the side.
> 
> thx


Better protection than the older version, but not as much coverage as you describe.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not sure if you have forcefield available over there, i ouse the flite harness from forcefield when going crazy or in the trees, they have a big range of protection...

Forcefield Body Armour | Forcefield Back Protectors


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> Not sure if you have forcefield available over there, i ouse the flite harness from forcefield when going crazy or in the trees, they have a big range of protection...
> 
> Forcefield Body Armour | Forcefield Back Protectors


This stuff looks very low profile.
I don't think it has protection where the OP wants it, but I may look into trying the Pro Shirt, Board Shorts, and Leg Tube.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

No, but I do use a nike pro combat football girdle to protect my lower body. That seems like a good idea.


----------



## VincentOlenik (Apr 30, 2014)

*BMX riding body armor*

I ride up in Tahoe and spend as much time as I can going back country. I also used to ride alot on the East Coast and this stuff works great for hitting ice patches and sliding into things.






I use the 661 pressure suit along with the 661 full face helmet. I've literally fallen the entire way down Mott's Canyon at Heavenly one winter, landed flat on my chest from up high, hit numerous tree's and rocks and honestly I have shaken it off every single time. For the $150 this stuff costs I haven't found anything that provides better protection and still gives you mobility.

Six Six One

I tried on the POC PVD2 body suit that is much lighter. It is supposed to harden upon impact and does not contain any hard plastic pieces. It does absorb some impact. I had the sales guy punch me. Starting softly and then punch me harder multiple times. Then I compared it to the new 661 pressure suit, and honestly the 661 suit absorbs a lot more impact so I just stuck with what I have.






http://http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/1520/spine-vpd-2-0-dh-jacket

I was shopping around for something that is lighter and absorbs just as much impact. I have to say that with out the hardened plastic on the chest/back/and shoulders you really do feel it more. It is a little extra weight, but I literally do get right up after a super hard crash. It's alot better than spending 2 weeks hurting and a few days out of work.


----------



## VincentOlenik (Apr 30, 2014)

*youtube links didn't work*

The youtube links in my last posts didn't work so here they are:
661 pressure suit
Sixsixone Pressure Suit - YouTube

I think 661 has two models of this pressure suit. I have the one w/ the foam impact absorbing material under the hard plastic shell. It works great for tree branches and rocks.

POC PVD2
XSports TV: POC VPD 2.0 Jacket Upper Body Armor for MTB, Ski, Snowboard, BMX - YouTube


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

it'll work great with this:


----------

